# Reproduction labels



## Maple_Ridge_Relics (Aug 18, 2022)

I’ve been trying my hand at replicating some labels in photo editing softwares. I’m really proud of the Buckley’s one, as it turned out a lot better than I would’ve expected


----------



## crwncrk (Sep 6, 2022)

Nice, I want to get into this once I get a suitable printer. What are you printing with?


----------



## Maple_Ridge_Relics (Sep 6, 2022)

crwncrk said:


> Nice, I want to get into this once I get a suitable printer. What are you printing with?


 Truth be told, I’m just printing with your run of the mill printer paper as of now. I’m not sure how to improve it yet, but if I find a nicer paper I’ll be sure to let you know!


----------

